# Bridge vs Trestle



## AmtrakPDX (Oct 10, 2009)

Is there a technical difference between a bridge and a trestle?

TIA


----------



## sky12065 (Oct 11, 2009)

AmtrakPDX said:


> Is there a technical difference between a bridge and a trestle?TIA


I'm not sure my explaination would be exactly correct, but I'll try.

A bridge is a structure that connects two or more points allowing access across railways, rivers, streams, ravenes, etc., whereas a trestle is a framework structure that some long bridges are built upon. That framework consists of vertical, slanted and cross peices that are used to support the bridge.

Trestles are similar in nature to viaducts except for the fact that viaducts consists of a number of short concrete or masonry spans supported by piers or towers and not what was described in the previous paragraph.

A bridge with a trestle is technically referred to a "trestle bridge," but it's usually referred to simply as trestle!


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Oct 11, 2009)

A trestle is a rigid frame used as a support, especially referring to a path supported by a number of such braced frames or short spans supported by splayed vertical elements (usually for railroad use).

From Wikipedia, and there's more.


----------



## DET63 (Oct 11, 2009)

Definition of _trestle_ from Merrian-Webster.com:



> a braced framework of timbers, piles, or steelwork for carrying a road or railroad over a depression.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Oct 11, 2009)

DET63 said:


> Definition of _trestle_ from Merrian-Webster.com:
> 
> 
> > a braced framework of timbers, piles, or steelwork for carrying a road or railroad over a depression.


Does it work for a recession too? :blink:


----------



## DET63 (Oct 12, 2009)

PetalumaLoco said:


> DET63 said:
> 
> 
> > Definition of _trestle_ from Merrian-Webster.com:
> ...


Yeah, and if you're trespassing on it when a train comes by, a panic!


----------



## sky12065 (Oct 12, 2009)

DET63 said:


> PetalumaLoco said:
> 
> 
> > DET63 said:
> ...


Panic? I know the feeling. I live near a fairly long trestle and when I was a kid decided to try walking across it.

Some questions do come to mind when you're about to cross like; how do I escape if I suddenly see a train approaching?



Do I climb down the side, jump into the river, slip down between the tiles, do I even fit between the tiles?

Thank goodness I never had to find out and had no further desire to try again once I crossed, but I'll tell you it's not a very secure feeling when you're half way across. The only thing you can think while crossing is... "keep your butt moving you donkey and don't stop to stretch and savor the moment!


----------



## battalion51 (Oct 12, 2009)

I doubt it, but if anyone has ever seen the Family Guy episode where Peter, Joe, Quagmire, and Cleveland walk over a bridge you get a pretty funny scene that ensues.


----------

